# Lagging



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Is it just me or is the forum really lagging today? its going soooo slow for me!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought it was because we have a virus check running obviously not


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol nope slow this end 2


----------

